# Alpen-x: Euer bester Vorschlag für ne Trail- Route?



## easymtbiker (7. August 2006)

Hi, ich überlege, spontan noch nen Alpen-X zu machen, hab aber wenig Zeit, ne Stecke auszuplanen. Es gibt hier bestimmt genug Leute, die schon mal ne tolle Route gefahren sind.

Also, ich wäre dankbar, wenn Ihr eure schönste Alpen- X Route posten könnt, am besten mit Link zu nem Roadbook oder zumindest Angabe Kompass- Karten- Nr.

Meine Vorstellung: Am besten viele Trails, kann auch technisch anspruchsvoller sein, sollte aber nicht in einer Schiebe-Orgie ausarten. HM pro Tag um die 2.000, im Zweifelsfall auch mehr, KM 50-100. Start in Garmisch und Ankunft in Riva wären wegen des Rücktransfers praktisch, 1-2 Tage Anreise mit dem Bike dorthin sind aber auch drin. Tendenziell eher West- als Ostalpen. 7-10 Tage.

Vielen  Dank schon  mal,

Martin


----------



## dubbel (8. August 2006)

was verstehst du unter "westalpen", hädbänger?


(wikipedia meint: "Die Westalpen sind der Teil der Alpen, der westlich der Linie Bodensee - Rhein - Splügenpass - Comer See liegt.")


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## teleho (8. August 2006)

Schau dir doch mal das hier an: 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=213668


----------



## steehl (8. August 2006)

hädbänger schrieb:
			
		

> Meine Vorstellung: Am besten viele Trails, kann auch technisch anspruchsvoller sein, sollte aber nicht in einer Schiebe-Orgie ausarten. HM pro Tag um die 2.000, im Zweifelsfall auch mehr, KM 50-100. Start in Garmisch und Ankunft in Riva wären wegen des Rücktransfers praktisch, 1-2 Tage Anreise mit dem Bike dorthin sind aber auch drin. Tendenziell eher West- als Ostalpen. 7-10 Tage.



Von Garmisch durch die Westalpen nach Riva????  Vielleicht solltest Du mal einen Blick auf eine Alpenkarte werfen....


----------



## dede (8. August 2006)

wieso denn nicht ? gibt doch ne gute verbindung vom innsbrucker flughafen nach genf (via zürich) und dann von nizza (über mailand) zurück nach verona ! bis nach riva ist's dann nur mehr ein katzensprung............so sind (fast) alle kriterien erfüllt, nur der trialanteil auf den flughäfen ist halt etwas geringer !!!!


----------



## teleho (8. August 2006)

Ui, das mit den Westalpen hatte ich überlesen. Dann passt die Tour oben natürlich nicht    

Könnte aber tendentiell eher schwierig werden bei deinen Start und Zielvorgaben


----------



## easymtbiker (8. August 2006)

dubbel schrieb:
			
		

> ich schätze, deine idee ist so ausgefallen, dass es keinerlei erfahrungswerte gibt...


echt? meinst du? hat n alpen-x vor uns noch niemand gewagt? wir werden ein buch drüber schreiben!!!
  
dubbel, deine kommentare sind einfach klasse!

@ rest: ok, westalpen ist wohl etwas zu krass ausgedrückt, sollte wohl eher sagen: westlich vom brenner. und 1-2 tage quer anreisen bis füssen oder bodensee ist drin!
(und weiter gehts mit der geographie- diskussion.... )


----------



## dede (8. August 2006)

Ok, dann halt zurück zur Ernsthaftigkeit.......

Wir haben hier mal eine mögliche "Trialtransalp" besprochen, die ich mal (abschnittsweise) gefahren bin und die natürlich beliebig erweiter- respektive kürzbar wäre....In Stichpunkten:

AP: Garmisch/Oberammegau (oder Ehrwald) - Fernpaß (über diverse Trails, nicht nur den Römerweg entlang !) - Dirstentrittkreuz - bei Tarrenz - Haiminger Alm - Telfs/Inntal - Birgitzköpfelhütte - Halsl - Isse - Stubaital (alternativ Pichlerhütte und übers Seejöchel) - Maria Waldrast - Trins (entw. über den Trinser Steig inkl ca. 20-30 Min schieben oder im Tal) - Egger Joch - Obernberg - Brenner Grenzkamm via Portjoch - Gossensaß (über den 1er Trail am Sandjoch) - Sterzing - Pfunderer Joch - Pustertal - Astjoch - Maurerberghütte - Würzjoch - Gömajoch - Schlüterhütte - Kreuzjoch - Juelpaß - Pedraces - La Crusc - St. Kassian - Valparolapaß - Flazarego - Dibonahütte - Abzweig Giaupaß - Palmierihütte - Forc. Ambrizzola- Pso Staulanza - Alleghetrails - Alleghe - Forc. San Tomaso - San Pellegrino - Lusiapaß - Malga Bocche - Val Mineratrails - Val Venegia - Malga Fosse (via Trail) - San Martino (via Trail) - Mga Tognola (via Malga Valcigolera und den 9er Trail) - Rif. Refavaie - Cinque Croci (danach auch kurzer Trailabschnitt) - Val Sugana - Trento - Valle dei Laghi - Terlago (einige nette Trailabschnitte) - Castello Toblino - Pietramurata - Marocchetrails - Riva

Ist natürlich so ein wenig viel aber man muß ja nicht jeden einzelnen Trail mitnehmen, denke aber, daß da einige Highlights (sowohl trailtechnisch wie auch landschaftlich) dabei sind......


----------



## easymtbiker (8. August 2006)

danke schon mal für die ersten tipps! @ teleho: hört sich nett an, aber 40-50km pro tag, das sieht ja richtig nach urlaub und erholung aus ne, nix für ungut, ich hab nichts gegen nen gemütlichen alpen-x! und die vielen heiligen trails.... mal schaun!

bin aber auch für weitere vorschläge offen!


----------



## Carsten (9. August 2006)

Der Perfekte Alpencross...ich bin ihn gefahren, 2005
Tourbericht auf meiner HP

Wenn Du ein komplettes Roadbook zu nem auch wunerbaren Cross suchst, dannn schau meine Tour 2004 an. Die gibts als Film+Buch zu kaufen

Ach so, per Definition beginnen die Westalpen frühestens am Rhein


----------



## easymtbiker (9. August 2006)

danke, carsten, habs gerade nur mal überflogen und hört sich gut an. 2 erstbefahrungen? persönliche erstbefahrungen oder ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobsn (10. August 2006)

Meine Vortstellung vom perfekten Trail-Alpencross bin ich vor zwei Jahren gefahren, ist leider noch nicht im Netz, kann Ich Dir aber bei einem Bierchen erzählen. 

Das wär so grob die Strecke, kaum schieben, dafür jeden Tag eine geile Abfahrt.
Teile kennst Du ja von der TAC.
Obere Winterzugweg 
Jägersteig 
Römerweg (Fernpass) 
Dirstenkreuz incl. Obere Salvesenklamm  Salvesenklamm
Almstübel
Höhenweg nach Ischgl 
Fimbernpass
Pass da Costainas mit Trail bis nach Martina
Forcellina di Montozzo (macht runter mehr Spaß als hoch )
Passo Forcola
Rifugio Graffer
Passo Bregn da lOrs 

Gruß


----------



## Carsten (10. August 2006)

hädbänger schrieb:
			
		

> danke, carsten, habs gerade nur mal überflogen und hört sich gut an. 2 erstbefahrungen? persönliche erstbefahrungen oder ?



das Thema Erstbefahrung ist so ne Zwiespältige Sache. Ich hefte mir das ungerne an, da man´s in der Regel nicht beweisen kann.

Wenn ich nen neuen paß probiere, dann such ich infos z.B. bei google. Wenn ich denn nichts finde gehe ich davon aus, das zumindest keiner was über ne Befahrung veröffentlicht hat, was natürlich nichts darüber aussagt, das es keiner probiert oder gemacht hat.

Jedenfalls hab ich so kanpp 10 Pässe in meinem Portfolio, wo ich mal behaupte ich war der erste...


----------



## thof (10. August 2006)

Carsten schrieb:
			
		

> Jedenfalls hab ich so kanpp 10 Pässe in meinem Portfolio, wo ich mal behaupte ich war der erste...



Mit oder ohne künstlichen Sauerstoff?


----------



## dede (11. August 2006)

@ Carsten: 10 Stück ? Soviel ? Also mit der Aussage wär ich glaub ich vorsichtig )))
Nix für ungut, du weißt wie's gemein(t) ist !!!


----------



## Carsten (11. August 2006)

ich hab ja oben schon gesagt wie ich das definiere...
ich hab  auch nicht vor hier alle auf zu zählen...


----------



## BikerAndy (15. August 2006)

Carsten schrieb:
			
		

> Der Perfekte Alpencross...ich bin ihn gefahren, 2005
> Tourbericht auf meiner HP



Hi,
ich gehöre zu den Mitfahren des Alpen cross und wir haben jetzt mal die Route von dir von 2005 ins auge gefasst. 
Denkst du die ist bei dem Wetter fahrbar, wir würden am Donnerstag mit der ersten Etappe beginnen wollen???
Gruß Andy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dubbel (15. August 2006)

da stellt sich natürlich erst mal die frage, wie sich das wetter in den nächsten 10 tagen entwickeln wird...


----------



## BikerAndy (15. August 2006)

wenn ich das wüsste... 
Aber ich geh mal davon aus dass es nicht großartig besser werden wird.
Stellt sich immer noch die frage fahren oder nicht?
Gruß Andy


----------



## dubbel (15. August 2006)

fahr, denn es _wird _besser.


----------



## techstar (15. August 2006)

genau, wie dubbi schon sagt, bleibt abzuwarten, ob sich die wetterlage stabilisiert. heute wär in den dolomiten jedenfalls ein echter traumtag:

http://www.val-gardena.com/?pagid=99

was die 2005er tour von carsten angeht: die ersten tage sind wir beim diesjährigen alpen-x fast gleich gefahren ( siehe elmar ) und die meisten andern abschnitte kenne ich aus den vorigen jahren. der trailanteil ist recht hoch und anspruchsvoll. bei miesen bedingungen (nässe, schlamm etc.) dürften viele abfahrten in wahre schiebeorgien ausarten! 

klar kann man die sache trotzdem durchziehen, doch bleibt dann meines erachtens viel spaß auf der strecke!

noch ein tipp: kreuzjoch definitiv andersherum einplanen: auffahrt von st.vigil, abfahrt über pragser wildsee. auf die weise hat man zusätzlich zum gigantischen panorama nen spitzen trail runter zur grünwaldalm!!! 

gruß
andi


----------



## Superfriend (15. August 2006)

techstar schrieb:
			
		

> kreuzjoch definitiv andersherum einplanen: auffahrt von st.vigil, abfahrt über pragser wildsee. auf die weise hat man zusätzlich zum gigantischen panorama nen spitzen trail runter zur grünwaldalm!!!


 
Ey Flowmasta!

Wer kam denn auf die Idee, das andersrum zu machen? Ihr etwa?

Cheers
cfö


----------



## techstar (15. August 2006)

> Wer kam denn auf die Idee, das andersrum zu machen? Ihr etwa?



hey chris!

carsten schreibt ja selbst schon in seinem bericht, dass der übergang andersherum mehr sinn macht. zusätzlich hat sich elmar schlau gemacht.
wir habens also einfach probiert und es war perfekt!


----------



## Elmar Neßler (15. August 2006)

hatte da noch ein paar tipps von netten leuten bekommen, dann war die sache klar, dass wir von st. vigil dort raufkurbeln!

der trail war perfekt, und wir hatten wieder wetterglück, die regenwolken waren nur um uns herum.

generell kann ich andi nur zustimmen, bei schelchten verhältnissen kann man viele der trails schiebend absolvieren - aber dass das spass macht, bezweifle ich sehr!

aber es wird schon besser in den kommenden tagen. die unterschiedlichen wetterberichte machen da schon hoffnung.

man sollte sich halt alternativen bereithalten und auch nicht davor scheuen diese dann zu nutzen. bestimme übergänge zu erzwingen bringt bei schlechten bedingungen gar nichts - ausser dass das risiko, dass etwas schief geht, ansteigt ...

elmar


----------



## dede (15. August 2006)

Also hier in Muc lockert es langsam auf und die Sonne läßt sich auch schon abschnittsweise blicken - beim Blick aus dem 19. Stock Richtung Garmisch sieht's sogar noch besser aus (ist ein wenig föhnig !!!!)


----------



## Carsten (15. August 2006)

Wetter soll besser werden, also los!

Zu meiner 2005er Tour:

das war für mich der perfekte Alpencross
Die Etappen waren heftig, teilweise extrem lang. Bitte Bedenken beim Nachfahren!
Mein Tipp zur Strecke:
vergeßt das Gsiser Törl und fahrt nach dem Klammjoch über Staller Sattel, St. Lorezen, Saalen, Panoramastraße, Enneberg direkt nach St. Vigil. (siehe meine Tour 2004)
Pragser Wildsee hoch zum Kreuzjoch macht echt keinen Sinn.
Falls Ihr vorweg nicht in Kirchberg sondern am Alpenrand starten wollt, schaut auf die ersten Etappen meiner 2003er Transalp...wobei die nicht so der Bringer waren.
Viel Spaß


----------



## Superfriend (15. August 2006)

Elmar Neßler schrieb:
			
		

> hatte da noch ein paar tipps von netten leuten bekommen, dann war die sache klar, dass wir von st. vigil dort raufkurbeln!
> 
> der trail war perfekt, und wir hatten wieder wetterglück, die regenwolken waren nur um uns herum.
> 
> generell kann ich andi nur zustimmen, bei schelchten verhältnissen kann man viele der trails schiebend absolvieren - aber dass das spass macht, bezweifle ich sehr!


 
Ja dann is klar. Genauso habe ich das im letzten Jahr ja auch gemacht. Ich hatte es jetzt missverstanden und dachte, ihr wärt vom Pragser Wildsee aus rauf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## easymtbiker (16. August 2006)

ok, wir werden demnächst auf die route 05 von carsten aufbrechen.... wenn ihr in 2 wochen  nix von uns hört ist uns:
-entweder was schlimmes passiert
- oder wir haben unterwegs ne erleuchtung bekommen und erkannt, wie primitiv und oberflächlich und künstlich diese unterhaltung hier im i-net ist, den wahren sinn des lebens erkannt und werden uns hier nie wieder blicken lassen!


----------



## bluemuc (16. August 2006)

.... buon divertimento! .....


----------



## easymtbiker (16. August 2006)

bluemuc schrieb:
			
		

> .... buon divertimento! .....


danke!!!


----------



## easymtbiker (20. August 2006)

also melde mich mal live von dem alpen-x: darsten, danke für die streckenplanung, bis jetzt: echt super! dachte zuerst: oje, so viel schieben und so schwere abfahrten, aber muss schon sagen: das schieben hält sich in vorfreude auf schöne abfahrten in grenzen und s1- abfahrten, z.b. wildkogel, langweilen mich schon n bisschen..... 
also macht tierisch sapss, leider sind wir dem zeitplan schon einiges hinterher, obwohl tag 3 fast komplett ausgefallen ist. aber ich mache urlaub und heute hat uns n regenguss um 16h zur aufgabe gezwungen....
ihr müsst ja ganz schöne tiere sein, dass ihr das tagespensum erreicht habt! bei uns ist nach 6-7h die luft raus.....

@carsten: auch danke für deine hilfe über meinen bruder, aber wiederspruch: staller sattel abwärts nur strasse? ne, da war n sehr schöner trail!


----------



## easymtbiker (27. August 2006)

@ carsten:        

vielen, vielen dank für den genialen streckenvorschlag! heute nacht zurück (leider) und es war sowohl von den trails als auch von der landschaft eine absolute grandiose tour! absolute hammer-tour!!! 
vielleicht schaffe ich es noch heute den bericht fertig zu stellen, es gab ja n paar kleine änderungen. ein verbesserungsvorschlag: nach reitersattel seid ihr über strasse ins tal, dort gibt es aber den trail 62, 8km und ca. 700hm, war einer der schönsten trails auf der tour.
tag 3 muss noch überarbeitet werden , da hatten wir dummerweise auch keine karte dabei

hab gerade die bilder deiner 2006- er tour gesehen, krass! ich schick dir nächstes jahr lev mit, dem kann nix zu extrem sein.... 

und hab gesehen, dass wir uns beim gerstetten-cc hätten kennen lernen können... zumindest, als du mich überrundet hast


----------



## Carsten (27. August 2006)

Danke für das Lob und die Ergänzungen. Werde die Route mit allen Verbesserungen mal ausarbeiten und veröffentlichen....


----------



## Carsten (16. Juni 2008)

ich habe mir aufgrund dem regen Interesse an der Tour mal die Mühe gemacht einen Track zu generieren.
Hinweis: Der Track ist anhand von Karten geklickt, weist daher systembedingt einige Ungenauigkeiten auf. Daher bitte unbedingt Karten bzw. Beschilderung vor Ort beachten. Zudem kann es durchaus sein, dass inzwischen einige Abschnitte der Tour mit Bikeverboten belegt sind. Dies also bitte beachten.

Ich habe den Track an die Route von Easymtbiker (http://transalp06.de.vu/) angelehnt:
-Staller Sattel statt Gsieser Törl
-Furkelsattel statt Pragser Wildsee+Kreuzjoch
-Optimierung am Reiterjoch (Trailabfahrt statt Straße)

meine Originalroute ging etwas anders.


----------



## Sanz (18. Mai 2009)

Carsten schrieb:


> ich habe mir aufgrund dem regen Interesse an der Tour mal die Mühe gemacht einen Track zu generieren.
> Hinweis: Der Track ist anhand von Karten geklickt, weist daher systembedingt einige Ungenauigkeiten auf. Daher bitte unbedingt Karten bzw. Beschilderung vor Ort beachten. Zudem kann es durchaus sein, dass inzwischen einige Abschnitte der Tour mit Bikeverboten belegt sind. Dies also bitte beachten.
> 
> Ich habe den Track an die Route von Easymtbiker (http://transalp06.de.vu/) angelehnt:
> ...



Hallo Carsten und Alle,
wir wollen Mitte Juli los und uns sehr stark an deinen Alpencross anlehnen. Sind eigentlich nur die Änderungen geklickt oder die ganze Route?

Falls die ganze Route geklickt ist gibt es vieleicht noch jemanden der Diesen als gefahrenen Track hat?

Gibt es zur Strecke Neuigkeiten oder Verbesserungsvorschläge. Sollte man alternativ zum steilen Aufstieg hinter dem Pragser Wildsee lieber den Furkelsattel oder den Schlenker über Bruneck, St.Lorenzen, Zwischenwasser, Enneberg und Wengen fahren?

Vielen Dank für neue Infos

Andre


----------



## Carsten (18. Mai 2009)

ich habe den ganzen Track geklickt. Würde mich aber sehr über aufgezeichnete (auch Teilstücke) Stecke freuen.
Erfahrungsgemäß sind aber meine geklickten Tracks sehr gut und unterwegs nachvollziehbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sanz (19. Mai 2009)

Carsten schrieb:


> ich habe den ganzen Track geklickt. Würde mich aber sehr über aufgezeichnete (auch Teilstücke) Stecke freuen.
> Erfahrungsgemäß sind aber meine geklickten Tracks sehr gut und unterwegs nachvollziehbar.



OK, ich werde die Strecke aufzeichnen.

Gruß
Andre


----------



## ph!L (23. Juni 2009)

Hey Andre,

wann plant ihr den Cross zu fahren? Wir wollen am 1. August starten. Werde den Track auch aufzeichnen.

Nochmal vielen Dank für deine Mühen Carsten!


----------



## FunRadler (23. Juni 2009)

ja bitte zeichnet den Track auf und lasst es uns wissen wenn die Daten da sind


----------



## Sanz (23. Juni 2009)

ph!L schrieb:


> Hey Andre,
> 
> wann plant ihr den Cross zu fahren? Wir wollen am 1. August starten. Werde den Track auch aufzeichnen.
> 
> Nochmal vielen Dank für deine Mühen Carsten!



Hallo, wir starten am 13. Juli Montags aus Kufstein. Bin schon sehr gespannt. Wir bleiben danach noch eine Woche in Arco und sind wohl am 27. wieder zu Hause. Kann Euch also noch rechtzeitig den Track zuschicken. Habt Ihr noch ungenannte Tipps oder Ergänzungen für die Route jeglicher Art (Übernachtung, Trails usw.)?

Gruß
Andre


----------



## ph!L (24. Juni 2009)

Hey Andre,

wenn ihr es schaffen würdet uns noch die Daten zu schicken wäre das natürlich perfekt - dann muss ich nur schauen wie ich dir irgendwie einen Kasten Bier zukommen lassen kann 

Wir werden aus Kirchberg starten und die Variante von easymtbiker(transalp06.de.vu) in 9 Tagen fahren. Einen Tag haben wir noch zusätzlich eingeplant den wir dann entweder am See oder auf der Strecke einplanen.In wie viel Etappen wollt ihr das Ganze fahren? 

Zum Thema Übernachtungen wollten wir uns erst übernächstes Wochenende zusammen setzten und suchen. Wir überlegen nur gerade wie wir zurück kommen. Wir sind zu dritt und mit bikshuttle.it würde der Spass nach Kirchberg 150 pro Person kosten -was doch schon einiges ist...

Ist das schon jemand mit dem Zug zurück gefahren?

Zur Strecke/Trails kann ich dir leider keine Tipps geben, da ich mich dort nicht aus kenne. Werde dich aber auf jeden Fall auf dem Laufenden halten was wir noch heraus finden.

Gruß Phil


----------



## Elmar Neßler (24. Juni 2009)

@ phil:

wir sind 2006 auch in kirchberg gestartet, sind damals mit dem zug ab innsbruck losgefahren (auto dort geparkt), was den vorteil hatte, dass man rückwärts einfach nach rovereto gestrampelt ist, den zug zum brenner genommen hat und runter nach innsbruck rollen konnte. fertig!

war alles kein problem.

alternativ ginge es ja auch mit auto bis kirchberg und dann auf der rückresei mit dem zug ab innsbruck zum auto, aber das kostet in summe dann wohl so viel zeit, dass du nimmer sinnvoll am gleichen tag bis nach hause kommst.

wir sind mit unserer damaligen variante gegen 11:00 in kirchberg los, das hat vollkommen gereicht. und für die heimfahrt ging's super, gegen 12:00 am auto und dann 5-6 h heimwärts.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ph!L (24. Juni 2009)

Elmar Neßler schrieb:


> @ phil:
> 
> wir sind 2006 auch in kirchberg gestartet, sind damals mit dem zug ab innsbruck losgefahren (auto dort geparkt), was den vorteil hatte, dass man rückwärts einfach nach rovereto gestrampelt ist, den zug zum brenner genommen hat und runter nach innsbruck rollen konnte. fertig!
> 
> ...



Hey Elmar,

das klingt doch super vielen Dank!


----------



## Sanz (24. Juni 2009)

Hallo phil,
wir haben 7 Tage plus einen Tag Pause eingeplant. Start ist in Kufstein weil wir unser Auto dort abstellen können und wir problemlos und wenig zeitintensiv mit dem Zug von Rovereto nach Kufstein zurück kommen. In Arco haben wir eine feste Unterkunft, lassen die Räder dort und holen unser Auto samt Klamotten innerhalb 7 Stunden zum Lago. Man will ja auch mal was anderes anziehen.

Gruß
Andre


----------



## vin47 (28. Juli 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

von allen die den perfekten AlpenX bisher nachgefahren sind, hat denn jemand ein GPS Trackaufgezeichnet? 

Wir wollen Mitte August los, haben natürlich den Track bei Schymik gefunden. Da dieser allerdings "nur geklickt" ist, würden wir uns über einen genauen, tatsächlich nachgefahrenen sehr freuen.

Bis dahin vielen Dank und viele Grüße


----------



## Sanz (28. Juli 2009)

Hallo Ihr,
Silvia und ich sind nach einer Woche Erholung und aktiver Regeneration in Arco wieder zu Hause. Wie schon von Carsten angesprochen sind die Etappen zeitlich lang, auch wenn die Kilometer dies nicht vermuten lassen. Da uns aus logistischer Sicht als Startpunkt Kufstein besser paßte als Kirchberg (Zug) mußten wir am ersten Tag 42 eher flache Kilometer mehr fahren. Dies sollte sich als Fehler herausstellen, da unser Etappenziel auf der eh schon recht zeitintensiven ersten Etappe kaum erreichbar war. Wir machte so halt in Lahn kurz vor Krimml ca. 15 km vor dem eigentlichen Ziel dem Tauernhaus. Trotz alledem waren die Wildkogel Trails mal wieder sehr schön.
Unsere zweite Etappe ging gleich gut los, die Angestellte am Eingang zu den Krimmler Wasserfällen ließ uns trotz gutem Zureden nicht mit dem Rad durch, so daß wir den Alternativweg anfangs kurz über Teer später über Schotter nehmen mussten. Wer am Eingang recht früh oder spät durchkommt, wird wahrscheinlich mehr Glück haben und die Aufpasser sind noch nicht da oder schon weg. Nachdem wir 2005 schon Bekanntschaft mit dem Übergang Pöltener Hütte gemacht haben, gerieten wir nun mit dem Übergang Krimmler Tauern wieder an einen schiebe- und tragelastigen Pass. Anders geht es wohl nicht über die hohen Tauern. Bei diesem Pass ist allerdings die Abfahrt deutlich angenehmer, da für uns mehr fahrbar war. Lediglich die steinernen recht breiten Wasserabläufe quer zur Strecke sind mit Vorsicht  zu genießen. Durch die vielen Laufpassagen berghoch u.a. auch durch diverse Schneefelder (ca. 7 Stück, jeweils 70-100 m lang) waren die Schuhe von Silvi völlig auf, so daß wir uns entschlossen nicht über die Ochsenlenke zu fahren sondern talabwärts nach einem Bikeladen zu suchen. Wir machten an diesem Tag in St. Peter schluss. Auf Nachfrage in einem Supermarkt schickte man uns nach Luttach, wo es einen kompetenten Bikeladen geben solle. Wir studierten die Karten und markierten uns die Alternativroute durch das Knuttental wo wir nach der Knuttenalm wieder auf die eigentliche Route stoßen sollten. 
Auf der dritten Etappe zogen wir unseren Jokertag (Kurzetappe), damit wir endlich wieder analog der eigentlichen Planung fahren und neue Schuhe besorgen konnten. Wir steuerten also erst mal über die stetig abfallende Straße den für den Notfall ausreichend ausgerüsteten Bikeshop in Luttach an. Der Verkäufer war sehr nett und wir wurden fündig.
Weiter ging es auf Asphalt bis in Rein in Taufers und ab da auf Schotter weiter bis zur netten Knuttenalm, wo man allerdings nur Essen kann. Bis zum Klammljoch ist die Auf- und auch die Abfahrt bis zur Patscher Hütte 100% fahrbar. Ich finde die Patscher Hütte übrigens empfehlenswert.
Am vierten Tag sind wir eigentlich nach Planung gefahren. Lediglich der Gasthof Ciurnadu war nach morgendlichem Anruf  für die kommende Nacht schon ausgebucht. Die Touristeninformation vermittelte uns eine gute Unterkunft im Ortskern  alleredings 150 Höhenmeter unter Ciurnadu.
Der fünfte Tag sollte unsere Planung wieder durcheinander bringen. An dem Refugio Pralongia angekommen konnte man  schon erahnen, daß sich was zusammenbraut. Der Himmel über dem Grödner Tal war schwarz und man hörte schon Donner. Wir sind dann schnell die super Trails bis Arabba runter und anfangs auf Schotter und später auf Asphalt hoch bis zum Passo Pordoi und anschließend schiebender Weise den 601 (nicht zu empfehlen, es gibt auch eine Schotterstrecke für Autos die in unserer Kompasskarte nicht eingezeichnet ist) bis zum Rif. Fredarola. Wir waren keine 5 Minuten drin und es fing an zu regnen und ging recht schnell in Schnee bis zur geschlossenen Schneedecke über. Wir übernachteten hier und hofften auf den nächsten Tag.
Am Morgen des sechsten Tages war alles verhangen, es regnete bzw. schneite bei 1°C. Wir warteten und hofften vergebens. Um 11:00 Uhr entschlossen wir uns zu starten. Die Schotterabfahrt war nun  eher Schneematschig. Wir wollten die Schneefallgrenze von 1600 Hm unterfahren und mussten so auch vom Friedrich August Weg Abstand nehmen. Mit Regenjacke, Regenhose und Regenüberschuhe on top bekleidet sind wir runter nach Canazei auf 1463 HM. Hier frohren wir durchnässt bei 6° C und suchten uns nach einer viel zu kurzen Etappe eine Unterkunft. Da am nächsten morgen der Dolomiti Sky Race, ein Berglauf mit Internationaler Besetzung stattfand, war auch dies nicht einfach. Freunde die in Mittenwald am Start der TAC standen, teilten uns mit, daß auch dort die erste Etappe abgesagt wurde. Ja, ja, das Wetter L.
Am siebten Tag war das Wetter der Vorhersage entsprechend wieder deutlich besser aber wir waren unserem Plan weit hinterher. Was machen? Wir fuhren von Canazei auf schnellstem Wege zum Karrerpaß auf Teer um wieder auf die Route zu kommen. Die schönen Wege um die Latemargruppe verdrängte unser Zeitproblem und wir genossen wieder, allerdings nur bis Cavalese. Hier studierten wir noch einmal die Karten und verglichen die noch zur Verfügung stehende mit der eigentlich erforderlichen Zeit. Kurz und bündig, wir mussten am Folgetag den Gardasee erreichen, so daß wir nun direkt an die Etsch runter und weiter bis Trento Süd gefahren sind. Das waren 125 km, wir waren uns aber nun sicher das Ziel zu erreichen.
Der achte Tag war schön heiß und wir sind über Sopramonte in Richtung Lago de Cavedine und weiter Single Trails in der Marocche di Dro, den Radweg über Arco bis nach Torbole gefahren. 

Hallo Carsten,
der geklickte Track ist wirklich zum größten Teil ausreichend genau. Vielen Dank noch einmal an dieser Stelle. Schade, daß wir einige von Dir ausgesuchte Highlights wie den Bindelweg, Friedrich August Weg und Knüppelsteig auslassen mussten.
Frage: Seit Ihr tatsächlich kurz vor dem Passo Pordoi den 680 "zurück" gefahren um dann beim Rif. Portavescovo zu wenden um mit dem 601 (Bindelweg) Fahrt Richtung Rif. Fredarola aufzunehmen? Wieviel Zeit habt Ihr für diesen Schlenker gebraucht? Ist wohl schön, aber unser Wetterproblem ließ solche Geschichten leider nicht zu.

Gruß Andre


----------



## dede (28. Juli 2009)

Man benötigt etwa 20-30 Min ab dem Albergo Lezuo bis zur Mündung in den "Normalanstieg" zur Porta Vescovo. Dann nochmals etwa eine halbe Std hoch zur Scharte (die letzten gut 10 Min Schieben). Danach halt noch den gesamten Bindelweg, der je nach Länge der Fotostopps durchaus auch mal 1-1.5 Std beanspruchen kann....


----------



## Sanz (28. Juli 2009)

Nachtrag: Die letzten beiden Tage sind aus der Zeitnot geboren und größtenteils bis auf die letzten 30 km nicht zu empfehlen. Leider hatten wir nur kopierte DINA4 Ausschnitte mit, die für eine gute Alternativplanung ungenügend waren. Wir haben in Cavalese versucht noch Karten zu kaufen, aber am Sonntag war da nichts zu wollen.

Andre


----------



## easymtbiker (28. Juli 2009)

oh, der alte fred wird wieder ausgekramt 

hier habe ich noch änderungen:

Also ich habe unseren Tourbericht unter http://transalp06.de.vu/
hier sind die Änderungen schon beschrieben, genau: Tag 3-4, ab dem Staller Sattel sind wir durch das Tal abgefahren, Carsten hat hier glaube ich noch n Trailanstieg gemacht, aber war berghoch und runter nur Geschiebe, insofern kann man sich das schenken.
Besser ist vom Staller Sattel bis nach Olang runter rollen, dann entweder "flach" über Bruneck um den Kronplatz rum oder wie wir über den Furkelsattel, aber dann nur ne langweilige Abfahrt.

Und am Tag 6 unserer Beschreibung siehst du im 3. Textblock, wie wir den Weg 62 gefunden haben und dort runter gefahren sind. Meines Erachtens war am Beginn des Weges dieses Schild:
http://www.dachsbuckel-andy.de/hp/bi...00_2135jpg.htm
der Einstieg ist etwas schwer zu finden, man fährt links von der Strasse oberhalb an einem Wasserspeicher vorbei.

*Weiterhin: Beginn Tag 5 gehts ab St. Vigil durch einen verbotenen / gesperrten Wald, siehe auch Carstens Beschreibung. Ok, uns ist auch nix passiert, aber es geht auch ohne Verbotsschilder: Fahrt Westlich unterhalb der Seilbahn den Berg hoch, dann Weg 8 hoch bzw. den Forstweg, so kommt ihr auch zum Ritjoch.
*
Die Abfahrt vom Krimmler Tauernpass ist inzwischen geteert (?), hast du bestimmt schon mitbekommen. Also nix mit S3 - Abfahrt. Kannst mir ja mal n Bild von dem traurigen Anblick schicken.

@ Sanz: danke für den reisebericht  und echt das ihr so schlechtes wetter hattet.

die strecke ist nicht gerade kurz oder einfach, ich kann jedem nur raten, 10 tage einzuplanen, damit 2-3 tage reserve dabei sind.

wünsche euch viel spass bei euren touren


----------



## Sanz (28. Juli 2009)

Hallo,

es schreibt gerade die Silvi, die zu faul war, den angemeldeten User abzumelden 

Also mit Teer braucht niemand am Krimmler Tauernpass zu rechnen!
Technisch im oberen Abschnitt sehr anspruchsvoll, wird es ab der Adleralm einfacher.
Ohnehin fand ich die Wege Nr. 15 ab Heilig Kreuzhospiz nach St. Kassian, den Weg Nr. 3 ab der Pralongia sowie den Weg Nr. 21 um den Latemar richtig super. Möchte lieber nicht wissen, was wir an der Porta Vescova etc. verpasst haben. Aber die Dolomiten laufen ja nicht weg! 

Also dann, allen Gute Fahrt und trockenes Wetter.
Silvi


----------



## dede (28. Juli 2009)

Wenn du auf geniale Trails in den Dolos stehst, dann warte ab bis nä Frühjahr, da kommt eine sensationell trailige Minitransalp durch die Dolomiten in der BIKE - die ist es absolut wert nachgefahren zu werden


----------



## Carsten (28. Juli 2009)

Zitat: Frage: Seit Ihr tatsächlich kurz vor dem Passo Pordoi den 680 "zurück" gefahren um dann beim Rif. Portavescovo zu wenden um mit dem 601 (Bindelweg) Fahrt Richtung Rif. Fredarola aufzunehmen?

Ja, dies ist der einzig fahrbare Weg. Abzweig ist kur vor 2000 m Höhe. Glaube mein Track passt da nicht ganz, er zweigt zu weit oben ab. Es ist der zweite Schotterweg, der abzweigt, der erste ist eine Sackgasse.
 2002 habe ich direkt von Arabba hoch geschoben. würde sagen 50% steil, kein Spaß

	prinzipiell gibt es 4 Möglichkeiten:
1. man quält sich die bis zu 40% steile, absolut unfahrbare Skipiste bis zur Mittelstation hoch und verflucht den Tag
2. man nimmt den noch steiler verlaufenden Wanderweg und flucht noch mehr
3. man nimmt die Seilbahn (was für Warmduscher)
4. man fahrt auf der Straße in Richtung Passo Pordoi bis 1950 m und dann parallel zum Hang in Richtug Mittelstation. Von dort aus steil auf Schotter, jedoch fahrbar nach oben
800 Höhenmeter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dede (28. Juli 2009)

und 5. (und das ist der sinnvollste aller Wege): an der Seilbahnstation rechts die Skipiste hoch (anfangs Wegweiser Passeggiata) bis zur Straße und dann erst auf der Straße ein Stück hoch bis zum Abzweig der Schotterpiste knapp unter 2.000m


----------



## Carsten (28. Juli 2009)

Danke
mein ich ja...in meinem Track ist das so...aber der zweigt danach zu weit oben ab.
Fehlt nur noch ein korrekter Track


----------



## Sanz (28. Juli 2009)

Carsten schrieb:


> Danke
> mein ich ja...in meinem Track ist das so...aber der zweigt danach zu weit oben ab.
> Fehlt nur noch ein korrekter Track



Den können wir leider zumindest für diese Stelle nicht liefern, da nicht gefahren.


----------



## easymtbiker (28. Juli 2009)

@ carsten: wannwowie machst du den ersten alpen-x mit kinderanhänger + familie? wir fahren dann auch mit!


----------



## schlagamel (11. August 2009)

Hallo,

wir sind die ersten 5 Tage der Strecke vor 2 Wochen gefahren - bis sich bei meinem Mitfahrer das Knie unangenehm bemerkbar gemacht hat.

@Carsten: Vielen Dank für die geniale Route!!!


*Navihinweise*
Der Track ist zum Nachfahren genau genug. Man mekrt sehr schnell wenn man doch mal falsch abgebogen ist. Wir hatten an 2 Stellen kleine "Probleme":

_Tag 2_
Abzweig zur Hasentalalm: Dort wurde/wird ein neuer Tunnel gebaut und der Abzweig befindet sich jetzt in einem gesperrten Baustellenbereich. Von Oben kommend ist es der 2. Tunnel auf der Straßenabfahrt. Vor dem 2. Tunnel rechts am neuen Tunnel vorbei in die Baustelle fahren und dort etwa in der Mitte der Baustelle einen Abzweig links hochfahren. Wenn ihr in den Wald kommt und die Steigung konstant bei ~14% bleibt seid ihr richtig 

_Tag 4_
Wanderweg vor dem Passo Pordoi zum Bindelweg hoch: Von Arraba aus einfach dem Track folgen. Bei etwa 2000m gibt es ein Rifugio in einer Linkskehre. Dort geht kurz vorher ein kleiner unscheinbarer Weg ab, der am Hang zurück Richtung Arabba führt.
Allerdings sollten für diese erste Querung ab dem Rifugio und dem dann folgenden Bindelweg bei gutem Wetter gerne 2-3h eingeplant werden. Wär sonst schade um die schöne Aussicht. Und bis eine Busladung Wanderer vorbei ist kanns auch dauern  Ins Tal runter gibt es ab dem Passo Pordoi eine neue Endurostrecke im Wald. Die geht aber etwas weiter runter als man müßte. Wer will braust die bis Carnazei runter und kurbelt dann etwa 300HM mehr wieder Richtung Sellajoch hoch.

*Impressionen*
Einach nur geniale Landschaft und abgesehen von einigen Stellen in den Dolomiten nur sehr wenig Biker und Wanderer auf den gleichen Wegen unterwegs. Also unbedingt empfehlenswert. Allerdings sollte man sich das Profil genau anschauen. Hatte nach den Beschreibungen mehr Schiß vorm Runter- als Hochfahren. In der Realität war es bergauf aber heftiger als bergab.... (Wie war das mit der Selbsteinschätzung ) 
Was wohl bei uns auch am unverschämter Weise viel zu warmen Wetter lag. 6 Tage super Wetter bei teilweise weit über 30 Grad in der Sonne und wolkenlosem Himmel - Insgesamt 5 Minuten Regen...
So hatten wir beim Aufstieg zur Hasentalalm keinen Schatten da wir dort Mittags hoch sind und der Waldweg nach oben und zur Seite hin recht frei ist. Und ohne kühlenden Wind haben wir uns bei 35 Grad in der Sonne (auf 2000m) nur von einer Quelle zur nächsten "gequält"...

Gruß
Bastian


----------



## transalbi (11. August 2009)

Wenn du wirklich Trail meinst, dann ist dieser Alpencross (Tail Transalp Tirol) das richtige für dich. 2009 ist noch die Maurerscharte und das Spronserjoch dazu gekommen. Goldseetrail fliegt raus, solange sich die Herren Tourismusmanager im Vinschgau so gebärden, wie sie das gerade tun.
Roland Schymik hat das Ganze gefilmt und es wird eine DVD geben. 
Premiere: Premiere am 29.09.2009 in München: 20:30 Uhr im Alpinen Museum des DAV, Praterinsel.
Mehr info hier:
http://www.transalp.info/2008/trailtransalp/index.php

Albi


----------



## tiroler1973 (11. August 2009)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> Die Abfahrt vom Krimmler Tauernpass ist inzwischen geteert (?), hast du bestimmt schon mitbekommen.


Wer sagt das?


----------



## schlagamel (12. August 2009)

Die Abfahrt vom Krimmler Tauernpass ist definitiv nicht geteert.... Wer würde auch einen Wanderweg in 2600m teeren????


----------



## Wuschal02 (14. August 2009)

Hallo Leute,

nachdem ich lange auf der Suche war nach einer Wegbeschreibung bzw. -beschaffenheit vom Krimmler Tauern und nicht wirklich fündig geworden bin - hier meine Beschreibung des Weges. Bergauf tragen dürfte ja allen klar sein, so ca. 700 Hm. Bergab - alles fahrbar! Ich bin wirklich kein Krack aber es war nass und trotzdem alles fahrbar. Geröll und steiniger Weg, nichts geteert! Nicht zuviele Abstäzte, würde auf S1-S2 tippen. Eigentlich auch guter Flow und nach unten wirds immer einfacher. Die haben den Weg, die letzten 2 Jahre komplett ausgebaut und das "extra" bzw. gerade im Hinblick auf den zunehmenden Biketourismus. Und wenn ihr schon da seid, dann in der Tauern Alm, die liegt direkt "im" Weg beim Siggi einkehren!
Also viel Spaß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maertenz (30. Januar 2010)

Hi all, 

bin die Strecke im September 2009 gefahren, wen's interessiert, ich hab 'nen Bericht geschrieben: www.alpinradeln.de  ->  "Transalp 2009".

Die Tracks stelle ich in Kürze zur Verfügung, hatte sie schon bei GPSies, aber da kam beim Download irgendwie Müll raus. Ich sag' Bescheid, wenn sich das geklärt hat.

CU
Martin


----------



## Del Pedro (7. Oktober 2012)

Ich wärme mal den Thread wieder auf:

Ich werde nächstes Jahr eine ähnliche Route fahren, allerdings nur bis Bozen.

Habt ihr einen guten Trail-Vorschlag für den Weg von Tiers nach Bozen?
Ich kenne mich in der Gegend leider überhaupt nicht aus...

Vielen Dank und Grüße aus Österreich,
Peter


----------



## Dave.82 (9. Juni 2013)

Hallo!

Wir würden auch gerne den Track mit zwei Personen nachfahren, wobei wir auch nicht bis Riva fahren möchten sondern uns gerne auf ca. 15-16 THM beschränken möchten und somit Trient als Ziel angepeilt haben.

Jetzt haben wir gelesen, dass der Friedrich-August Weg für Biker gesperrt ist. Gibt es sonst noch irgendwo Streckenteile die nicht mehr befahren werden dürfen? Bindelweg ist mir bekannt, dass der auch gesperrt, aber früh morgens/spät abends gedulded wird. Gibt es sonst noch Tipps Verbesserungsvorschläge zur Tour?

Für die Umrundung des Langkofels habe ich mal einen Track geklickt als nördliche Alternative zum FA-Weg. Ist das so in Ordnung? Oder endet das in einer Trageorgie? Gibt es Verbesserungsvorschläge zum Alternativweg? Was erwartet uns dort?

http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=ppjwdokhjkkbewfs

Als Abschluss könnte ich mir noch eine Tour über Marzola nach Trient vorstellen. Hat jemand Tipps oder andere Ideen als Tourabschluss? Oder wäre es vlt. besser nach Bozen zu fahren und noch mehr in den Dolomiten mitzunehmen, statt 5Crocci? (Kenne ich auch schon von einem anderen AX, bin aber über Rifugio Revavaie über Forstweg aufgestiegen).

Viele Grüße
Dave


----------



## Del Pedro (9. Juni 2013)

Hallo, woher hast du die Info über den Friedrich August Weg?
Ich habe erst vor kurzen in der Plattkofelhütte reserviert und die haben mir nix davon gesagt.

Danke
Peter


----------



## dede (10. Juni 2013)

F-A-Weg ist seit Jahren implizit dank der Trentiner Wegeregulung und explizit seitens der Gemeinde Canazei gesperrt fürs Biken. Das sich daran nicht jeder hält ist ebenso Fakt (von echten Strafen hab ich dort aber noch nichts gehört). Ist halt ein massiver Wandererhighway (ähnlich dem Bindelweg) und macht auch deswegen nur Sinn, wenn man ihn frühmorgens oder spätabends angeht (z.B. mit Übernachtung in der Pertini oder Plattkofelhütte).
Alternative um den Langkofel rum sind aber mind. genauso attraktiv (die oben vorgestellte Route zwischen dem Ciaulong und dem Zallinger ist dabei seeehr grenzwertig, weil sie ebenfalls auf stark frequentierten Wanderwegen verläuft. Auf dem 7er rüber zum Seiseralmhaus wirst du in diese Richtung ein paar Schiebestellen dabei haben, abwärts, sprich in Gegenrichtung ist es ein meist wunderschöner Trail. Vllt. besser sich die 15-minütige Schiebepassage hoch zur Plattkofelhütte anzutun und dann auf dem Trail über die Schneid bis zum Mahlknechtjoch zu rollen...)


----------



## Dave.82 (10. Juni 2013)

dede schrieb:


> die oben vorgestellte Route zwischen dem Ciaulong und dem Zallinger ist dabei seeehr grenzwertig, weil sie ebenfalls auf stark frequentierten Wanderwegen verläuft.


 
Das war eigentlich keine "Routen-Vorstellung" sondern eine Frage, ob man so fahren kann, da ich mich überhaupt nicht auskenne.
Welche Route eignet sich denn besser, hast du einen Track? Oder bezieht sich das mit dem grenzwertig auf die Aussage, dass man statt dem 7er besser hoch zur Plattkofelhütte schiebt?



dede schrieb:


> F-A-Weg ist seit Jahren implizit dank der Trentiner Wegeregulung und explizit seitens der Gemeinde Canazei gesperrt fürs Biken. Das sich daran nicht jeder hält ist ebenso Fakt (von echten Strafen hab ich dort aber noch nichts gehört). Ist halt ein massiver Wandererhighway (ähnlich dem Bindelweg) und macht auch deswegen nur Sinn, wenn man ihn frühmorgens oder spätabends angeht (z.B. mit Übernachtung in der Pertini oder Plattkofelhütte).


 
Wenn man auf einen der o.g. Hütten übernachtet, hat man den Bindelweg (wenn man den vorher fährt) aber Nachmittags zur größten Wanderzeit? Ist es dann nicht besser auf der Bindelweghütte zu nächtigen und dann sehr früh loszufahren? Wie lange braucht man etwa von der Bindelweghütte zur Plattkofelhütte? Sind doch bestimmt gut 3 Stunden? Dann ist man aber wieder mitten in der Hauptwanderzeit an der Plattkofelhütte...

Wir wollen in der 29KW losfahren sind also Mitte Juli dort. Ist es dann vlt. noch etwas ruhiger dort (kein Ferragosto der Italiener) oder ist das auch Hochsaison?

Gruß Dave


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dede (10. Juni 2013)

Nutze kein GPS, kann demnach auch nicht mit nem Track dienen leider.
Also "fahrbar" inkl einiger kurzer Schiebestellen ist das, ja, aber das Problem sind die vielen Wanderer, die um den Langkofel herum unterwegs sind => der bessere "Track" ist folgender: Vom Sellajoch rüber zur Comicihütte und runter/rüber bis zur Mündung oberhalb des Mt. Pana (kannst aber theoretisch auch den Abschnitt über dem Mont Seura, Ciaulong bis zum Cunfinboden nehmen. Dort würde ich dann aber abfahren und den 7er rauf bis oberhalb des Zallingers nehmen. Ab hier dann steile FS hoch zur Plattkofelhütte (inkl. besagter Schiebestrecke)
Mitte Juli ist dort die Hölle los, wobei es weniger die Italiener sind, die dann die Seiseralm bevölkern, sondern eher deutschsprachiges Wanderervolk (D & AUT).
Bindelweghütte würde ich auf jeden Fall als Übernachtung empfehlen (Lage, Panorama und wegen der Wanderersituation => letzte Seilbahnauffahrt nutzen!). Wenn man dies so macht ergeben sich die von dir skizzierten Probleme zwangsläufig, ja.
Wie lange du zum F.A-Weg rüber brauchst hängt stark von der gewählten Streckenvariante ab (einfach runter ins Tal und mit der Rodellagondel wieder hoch kostet dich vllt. ne Stunde, während "außen rum alles treten" durchaus 3 Std in Anspruch nehmen dürfte. Der "Weiterweg" von der Plattkofelhütte über die Schneid (gewissermaßen die Verlängerung des F.A-Wegs nach Westen) ist wanderertechnisch meist unproblematisch, weil da die Seilbahnen respektive die Sellapaßstraße einfach zu weit weg sind (das Wandereraufkommen konzentriert sich stark auf die sehr beliebte Langkofelumrundung bzw. auf einzelne Wege auf der Seiseralm selbst), d.h.den Abschnitt/Trail kann man eigtl. sehr gut auch untertags fahren (i.G. zum F.A-Weg selbst)


----------



## Dave.82 (10. Juni 2013)

Vielen Dank für die Infos! Wir werden mal die Karten studieren und die Route nachvollziehen. Den Bindelweg kenne ich schon, bin 2010 auch mit der letzten Seilbahn hoch und hatte den Weg ganz für mich alleine 
Den macht man auch gerne ein zweites Mal!

Die Rodellabahn klingt auch sehr gut. Dann könnte man zumindest recht früh oben sein.


----------



## Carsten (10. Juni 2013)

wir haben vor ein paar Jahren oberhalb vom Sellajoch geschlafen und den den FA am frühen Morgen gefahren, hat keinen gestört. http://www.schymik.de/wordpress/?cat=2
So kann Rücksicht und Respekt ebne auch aussehen ...gutes Timing ist alles.


----------



## Dave.82 (11. Juni 2013)

@ dede
Ich habe mal den Track um den Langkofel rum, nach Deiner Beschreibung abgeändert. Die Bing-Satelittenbilder dort sind mittlerweile richtig Klasse, besser als die von Google Earth. Kannst Du mal drüberschauen obs so passt? Ich denke wir nehmen die Umfahrung wenn es mindestens genauso attraktiv ist.

http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=ppjwdokhjkkbewfs

Gruß Dave


----------



## dede (11. Juni 2013)

Ist das schon die finale oder noch ne Rohversion?
Da kannst schon noch Einiges dran rumdrehen und verbessern (je nach gusto selbstverständlich):
Extremübergang aber mit traumhaften Trails statt des Stallersattels und dem Antholz-Talgerolle wäre die Pfoischarte (SuFu, haben wir hier ausführlich iwo diskustiert).
Statt des Furkelsattels würde ich mit der Bahn hoch zum Kronplatz fahren und von oben (8er "Panoramaweg") nach St. Vigil fahren.
Die an sich schönere/spannendere Auffahrt zum Heiligkreuz geht an der Mündung auf den Armentarawiesen nochmal links ab (bis zum Ende der Forststraße) und zieht dann als Trail 15a/16 (bis auf 100m komplett fahrbar) rüber nach La Crusc. 
Vom Pordoi runter würd ich bis Lupo Bianco die Trails zum Pian Schiavaneis (ab dem A.N.A.S. Straßenwärterhäuschen mit dem berühmten kleinen See) und weiter entlang des Rio Antermont bis Lupo Bianco nehmen. Um den Langkofel rum ist korrekt. Zum Karerpaß an/nach der Tscheinerhütte auf den 1c oberhalb ausweichen, viel schöner als die Straße selbst! Ab Pampeago fährst du ja schon auf die Stavatrails rein, würde auf denen bis nach Tesero bleiben (sind ein paar Gegenansteige dabei, aber ist in Summe eine geniale trailige S1-max S2-Verbindung runter ins Val di Fiemme) ....


----------



## Del Pedro (11. Juni 2013)

Vielen Dank auch von meiner Seite für die Infos.

Interessant ist, dass auf den Kompasskarten der F-A-Weg vom Sellajoch bis zur Plattkofelhütte  als MTB-Route eingezeichnet ist, dann aber weiter bis zum Mahlknechtjoch nicht.

Da wir auf der Plattkofelhütte Übernachten, sollten es sich mit den Wanderern gut ausgehen. Späte anreise und frühe Abreise ist sowieso geplant.

Wie beliebt ist denn der Knüppelsteig? Wir würden ihn wohl am späteren Vormittag befahren, noch dazu an einem Sonnatg im August. Keine gute Idee? 

Den Bindelweg muss ich auch nochmal überdenken, wir übernachten in Arraba und wären somit zur Mittagszeit oben. Gondel wollte ich eigentlich keine nehmen, aber würde es sich mit den Wanderern ausgehen, wenn wir die erste Gondel um 8:30 nehmen und dann über den Bindelweg zum Passo Pordoi?

Sonst brauche ich eine Ausweichroute für einen Tag von Arraba bis zur Plattkofelhütte. Die beschriebene Möglichkeit um den Platt- und Langkofel herum ist schon sehr brauchbar. 

Vielleicht wäre die Sella Ronda ja doch eine Überlegung wert?


----------



## dede (11. Juni 2013)

Tja, Kompaß ist halt weiterhin nicht das Maß aller Dinge (auch wenn sie sich in den letzten 2-3 Jahren qualitativ stark verbessert haben!).....
Wenn du den FA-Weg abends fährst denk ich hast du kaum Probleme. Das siehst du ja dann eh vor Ort, wie stark frequentiert er ist, ggf. halt auf der Pertinihütte (ist eh die urigste am ganzen Weg) noch ne "Verzögerungs"-Pause einlegen und abwarten, bis die Massen durchgezogen sind....
Knüppelsteig wird an sich wenig begangen, weil ja keine Seilbahn in unmittelbarer Umgebung ist und der Höhenunterschied für den klassichen "Seiseralm-Bergfreund" viel zu akzentuiert ist, als das man sich auf so nen Steig begeben würde (die bleiben dann lieber auf dem Touristensteig, da kommt man mit dem Sessellift besser hin....).
1. Gondel hoch zum Bindelweg geht noch, ja. In d.R. wird der Weg so ab 9.30/10 Uhr vom Pordoijoch kommend "bevölkert". Die von Arabba kommenden Wanderer hast dsann ja eh im Rücken. Allerdings frag ich mich, warum ihr nicht gleich die letzte Gondel hochnehmt und auf der Bindelweghütte selbst übernachtet (geniale Lage)?!? Das Abendlicht dort oben an einem schönen Tag ist ein absoluter Traum (zum Fotographieren sowieso), ihr habt den ganzen Weg für euch allein (sowohl abends als auch am Morgen danach) und müßt euch nicht hetzen! Die Auffahrt ab Arabba ist ohnehin weitestgehend sinnbefreit und ziemlich öde/häßlich, weil sie fast komplett durchs sommers wenig attraktive Skigebiet führt (oder alternativ über die Straße, was nicht minder schlimm ist), zu großen Teilen sausteil ist und eigtl. nur Zeit und Körner kostet, die man woanders viel besser investieren kann!
Sella Ronda? Klar, aber eigtl. fährst du ja auf der Strecke eh schon fast die komplette Runde. Wenn du noch nen Zusatzschlenker dranhängst und einfach vom Campolongopaß nach Corvara runterfährst und dann die Frea-Gondel zum Grödnerjoch nimmst kannst du dich auf den Trails runter nach Corvara austoben (bei wenig Wanderern, sprich wieder "nicht untertags" ist DIE Traumverbindung der Kolfuschger Höhenweg und dann rüber zum Col Pradat und den 4a runter nach Pescosta. Sonst halt die "offizielle" Sella Rondastrecke, die ist auch nicht schlecht ...). In jedem Fall viel besser investierte Zeit als sich von Arabba zur Porta Vescovo hinaufzuschinden!


----------



## Del Pedro (11. Juni 2013)

Ich verwende die Kompass nur am PC, da ich sonst kein digitales Kartenmaterial für Südtirol habe. Zum Planen hab ich eh die Tabacco, allerdings ist dort z.B. der oben beschriebene Weg vom Pordoi zum Pian Schiavaneis auch nicht eingezeichnet (ebensowenig auf der Kompass). Den hab ich jetzt nur in der AV-Karte gefunden  So bastelt man sich halt alles zusammen.

Die Übernachtung auf der Bindelweghütte ist schon angefragt, ich hätte nicht gedacht das die Gondel bis 17:30 fährt. Somit wäre die Tagesetappe von der Bindelweghütte über den Pordoi und Sellajoch, rund um den Langkofel bis zur Plattkofelhütte. Gibt es noch einen lohnenden Umweg, denn sonst wird die Etappe sehr kurz. 
Wie wäre z.B. der 7a von der Zallinger Hütte hinunter, dann den 9er und 8er hinauf richtung Mahlknechtjoch bis zum "Diala" und dann den 7er wieder zur Zallinger Hütte?

Edit:
Um die Leute am 526er zu umfahren, wäre diese Variante eventuell besser? Der Weg ist in der Kompass als MTB-Route eingezeichnet, in der Tabacco aber gar nicht drin.


----------



## dede (11. Juni 2013)

Kennst du diese Seite? Ist für Südtirol die verläßlichste: www.trekking.suedtirol.info
Ja, kannst dich wunderbar auf der Seiseralm selbst austoben (z.B. Saltria/Zemmerschwaige-Hartlalm/Wolfsbühel-Sanonhütte-Hotel Sonne-Ritschschwaige-Joch-Mahlknechtschwaige-Seiseralmhaus-7er rüber zum Zallinger).
Alternativ wär natürlich folgender Zusatzschlenker ein Traum: Ab Comici über die Sella Rondastrecke ins Tal, dann mit der Raschötzbahn hoch, den 5er ab dem Broglessattel runtzer bis zur Mittelstation der Secedabahn und mit ihr hoch. Dann die Piera Longiatrails dranhängen-Regensburger Hütte-Juacalm-Wolkenstein. Mit der Ciampinoibahn hoch auf die Seiseralm und wieder in den ursprünglichen Track einsteigen


----------



## Dave.82 (12. Juni 2013)

dede schrieb:


> Ist das schon die finale oder noch ne Rohversion?


Vielen Dank für die ausführlichen Infos! 
Wir haben uns mal gestern kurz abgestimmt. Wenn es das Wetter und die Schneeverhältnisse zulassen werden wir Pfoischarte und Kronplatz statt der Straßenpässe nehmen. Vermutlich werden wir aber zeitlich etwas eingeschränkt sein. Mehr als 15-16 THM sollten es nicht werden. Evtl. werden wir dann hinten raus die Tour etwas kürzen und früher ins Etschtal fahren und die Tour dort beenden. Der 5Crocci könnte dem dann zum Opfer fallen.

Ich werde mal Deine Vorschläge abarbeiten und den Track in den nächsten Tagen entsprechen anpassen! 

Gruß Dave


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dede (12. Juni 2013)

Den 5 Croci zu "skippen" ist nicht unbedingt ein Drama, ist für die meisten eher eine notwendige Zubringerverbindung in Richtung der Forts und an sich deutlich weniger spektakulär als die Etappen zuvor am Alpenhauptkamm bzw. in den Dolos.
Wenn ihr früher "abbrechen" wollt, dann könnt ihr ziemlich unkompliziert ab dem Fleimstal über den Passo San Lugano/Kaltenbrunn (alte Schmalspurbahn) rüber ins Etschtal bei Auer/Neumarkt queren. Ist halt kein besonders spektakuläres Ende der Transalp dort, da bietet Trento (Innenstadt und zuvor der Lago Caldonazzo zum Baden) schon mehr....


----------



## Dave.82 (13. Juni 2013)

Ich habe mir mal Deine Verbesserungsvorschläge angeschaut und hab noch ein paar Fragen:



dede schrieb:


> Die an sich schönere/spannendere Auffahrt zum Heiligkreuz geht an der Mündung auf den Armentarawiesen nochmal links ab (bis zum Ende der Forststraße) und zieht dann als Trail 15a/16 (bis auf 100m komplett fahrbar) rüber nach La Crusc.



Mit "links ab" meinst Du den Weg östlich meines alten Tracks (Weg 15)? Dort verläuft aber laut Kompasskarte der 15b entlang, meinst Du den? 15a verläuft westlich, dann würde man in Fahrtrichtung rechts abbiegen.




> Zum Karerpaß an/nach der Tscheinerhütte auf den 1c oberhalb ausweichen, viel schöner als die Straße selbst



Hier hab ich auf der Karte nur den 1A gefunden (Perlenweg) östlich der Straße. Meintest Du den?

Passo Pordoi:
Ist meine Wegführung so richtig?

http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=jsvrtsivlibpgyrc


----------



## dede (17. Juni 2013)

15a/16 ist jetzt korrekt drin, einzig dein "Abkürzer" auf dem gepunkteten Steig ist falsch. Du fährst die gestrichelte Schotterstraße bis zu ihrer Mündung und dann links weg (dieser Abzweig war auch bei meiner ersten Ausführung gemeint).
Pordoi paßt wunderbar so, außer du willst noch ab Pian Schiavaneis bis Lupo Bianco runtertrailen (ist aber der Streckenführung als solcher nicht unbedingt dienlich, da du sonst den unteren, extrem steilen Stich bis zur Vereinigung deines Tracks hochtreten mußt => würde ich so lassen! Oben nach der Baita Fredarola kannst du statt direkt zum Paß (601er) runterzufahren auch eine der lines im Bikepark nehmen. Du mündest dann wieder an der Straße mit dem eingezeichneten "Kunstschnee-/Beschneiungssee"
Ja, ist der mittl.erweile wohl mit 1a markierte "Perlenweg"
Wenn du im Fleimstal etwas abkürzen willst kannst du auch ab Masi Cavalese über die Malga salanzada nach Tabla rüber (nimmt sich in Summe nichts, ist aber ganz nett und kostet weder Hm noch Strecke)
Vor St. Vigil nicht runter zur Hauptstraße, sondern weiter am Hang entlang bleiben und via Brach bis zur Furkelpaßstraße und dann nach St. Vigil runter (spart etwa 100 Hm und ist schöner)


----------



## Dave.82 (17. Juni 2013)

dede schrieb:


> 15a/16 ist jetzt korrekt drin, einzig dein "Abkürzer" auf dem gepunkteten Steig ist falsch. Du fährst die gestrichelte Schotterstraße bis zu ihrer Mündung und dann links weg (dieser Abzweig war auch bei meiner ersten Ausführung gemeint).


Die "Abkürzung" ist jetzt auch draussen. 



> Pordoi paßt wunderbar so, außer du willst noch ab Pian Schiavaneis bis Lupo Bianco runtertrailen (ist aber der Streckenführung als solcher nicht unbedingt dienlich, da du sonst den unteren, extrem steilen Stich bis zur Vereinigung deines Tracks hochtreten mußt => würde ich so lassen! Oben nach der Baita Fredarola kannst du statt direkt zum Paß (601er) runterzufahren auch eine der lines im Bikepark nehmen. Du mündest dann wieder an der Straße mit dem eingezeichneten "Kunstschnee-/Beschneiungssee"


Der Track vom Bikepark ist auf OSM noch nicht drin. Du meinst diesen "Double-U"-Track?!: [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KjDlBlGLk-4"]Double U - Fassabike - YouTube[/nomedia] 
Ich habe den Track mittels Bing Satelittenbild ausfindig gemacht. Wenn er richtig ist, kann ich Ihn bei OSM mappen.



> Wenn du im Fleimstal etwas abkürzen willst kannst du auch ab Masi Cavalese über die Malga salanzada nach Tabla rüber (nimmt sich in Summe nichts, ist aber ganz nett und kostet weder Hm noch Strecke)


Ich denke wir werden in Cavalese übernachten müssen, da im Lagorei wohl keine Übernachtungsmöglichkeit besteht?! Daher lasse ich den Track erstmal so. Hast Du in der Ecke vlt. noch einen Übernachtungstipp? Evtl. werden wir auch bis Ponte Stue den Manghenpass nehmen, dann hätten wir etwas mehr Zeit uns Trient anzuschauen.



> Vor St. Vigil nicht runter zur Hauptstraße, sondern weiter am Hang entlang bleiben und via Brach bis zur Furkelpaßstraße und dann nach St. Vigil runter (spart etwa 100 Hm und ist schöner)


Danke! 

http://www.gpsies.com/mapOnly.do?fileId=jsvrtsivlibpgyrc&isFullScreenLeave=true


----------



## dede (18. Juni 2013)

Vllt. noch 1-2 kleine Anmerkungen: erkundige dich vorher nochmal, ob die Bahn zum Kronplatz hoch auch ab Gassl Bikes transportiert (müßte sie eigtl., bin mir aber nicht 100%ig sicher - sonst halt die "Standard"-Seilbahn ab Reischach nehmen). Vom Gipfel kannst auch schon wegtrailen (der kleine gepunktete Weg, ist aber recht anspruchsvoll, sprich S2-S3) .
Vom Ritjoch runter würde ich in der Kehre weiter auf dem Schotterweg abwärts bleiben und über Biei und Tolpei anch Coz rüberqueren. Ist in meinen Augen noch schöner, weil man die spezielle Struktur der ladinischen "Viles" (kleine Weiler in besonderer Bauweise etc.) sowie das geniale Fotomotiv mit dem San Berbora-Kirchlein mitnimmt (oben rum wie im track aber natürlich genauso machbar)
Der Abschnitt auf dem Perlenweg fehlt noch im Track...
Zum Epricher Lahner müßtets du viel Schieben, so wie du's dargestellt hast. Statt auf dem 22er hoch (der kleine Zacken im Track), bleibst du gearadeuas auf fast ebeneer Forstpiste und mündest dann ein paar Meter unterhalb auf der schwarz eingezeichneten FS


----------



## Dave.82 (18. Juni 2013)

dede schrieb:


> Vllt. noch 1-2 kleine Anmerkungen: erkundige dich vorher nochmal, ob die Bahn zum Kronplatz hoch auch ab Gassl Bikes transportiert (müßte sie eigtl., bin mir aber nicht 100%ig sicher - sonst halt die "Standard"-Seilbahn ab Reischach nehmen).



Ja tut Sie, das hatte ich schon gecheckt. 
http://www.bruneck.com/deutsch/sommer-in-bruneck/kronplatz-im-sommer/bergbahnen.html



> Vom Gipfel kannst auch schon wegtrailen (der kleine gepunktete Weg, ist aber recht anspruchsvoll, sprich S2-S3) .


Mal schauen, wie wir uns mit unseren Hardtails schlagen. 



> Vom Ritjoch runter würde ich in der Kehre weiter auf dem Schotterweg abwärts bleiben und über Biei und Tolpei anch Coz rüberqueren. Ist in meinen Augen noch schöner, weil man die spezielle Struktur der ladinischen "Viles" (kleine Weiler in besonderer Bauweise etc.) sowie das geniale Fotomotiv mit dem San Berbora-Kirchlein mitnimmt (oben rum wie im track aber natürlich genauso machbar)


Solche Tipps sind immer gut!



> Der Abschnitt auf dem Perlenweg fehlt noch im Track...


Ist jetzt auch drin. Hatte zuerst nur den unteren Teil drin, da ich "Angst" hatte das weitere Höhenmeter zusammen kommen, weil der Weg sich vor dem Karerpass etwas von der Straße entfernt.



> Zum Epricher Lahner müßtets du viel Schieben, so wie du's dargestellt hast. Statt auf dem 22er hoch (der kleine Zacken im Track), bleibst du gearadeuas auf fast ebeneer Forstpiste und mündest dann ein paar Meter unterhalb auf der schwarz eingezeichneten FS


Alles klar, hab ich gefunden und geändert. Danke!
Erstaunlich wie gut Du Dich auskennst 

EDIT: Den Abstecher zur Mayrl-Alm können wir uns doch eigentlich schenken, oder?


----------



## dede (19. Juni 2013)

Mayrl-Alm muß man nicht machen, ist eigtl. nur spannend, wenn man in Gegenrichtung auf dem 22er Trail ankommt....


----------



## Trekiger (19. Juni 2013)

@ dede Meinst du hier das 2. Foto mit geniale Fotomotiv mit dem San Berbora-Kirchlein.
Ich fands unten rum über die Weiler nicht so spannend. Außerdem sind es ein paar Höhenmeter mehr. Oben rum hat es mir besser gefallen ... ist allerding schon ewig her (2005).


----------



## dede (19. Juni 2013)

Im Prinzip ja, aber das schönere Motiv hat man, wenn man direkt zum Kircherl selbst fährt und dann von der anderen Seite mit nem Tele in die Neunerwand reinknipst (also von Cians kommend, gibt auch ne Verbindung ab/via Biei).
Wenn man sich dafür interessiert sind die Weiler selbst halt auch ganz interessant, aber du kennst die ja als alter Hase eh schon von allen Seiten, da ist der "Eindrucksfaktor" natürlich nur mehr beschränkt )) Für nen Ersttäter in dem Gebiet ist das durchasu lohnenswert find ich (außer man interessiert sich par tout nihct dafür)
Sind etwa 30 Hm mehr (auf Teer), also eigtl. nicht der Rede wert, außerdem kommt man dann noch am Gasthof Ciurnadu vorbei (super Jausenstation)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speedskater (29. Juni 2013)

@dave, das ist eine sehr nette Strecke, das könnte auch mein AX2013 Mitte August werden. Wie habt ihr die Etappen eingeteilt und bucht ihr die Übernachtungen vor?


----------



## Speedskater (30. Juni 2013)

Nimmt die Seilbahn in St. Kassian zum Piz Sorega Fahrräder mit?

Hab was gefunden, anscheinend ja.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=8963032&postcount=19


----------



## dede (1. Juli 2013)

Ja, die Seilbahnauffahrt dort ist ein "Klassiker" (in Alta Badia nehmen fast alle Lifte Bikes mit), wobei auch die Normalauffahrt kurbelnderweise sehr schön und wunderbar tretbar ist


----------



## Dave.82 (1. Juli 2013)

Speedskater schrieb:


> @_dave_, das ist eine sehr nette Strecke, das könnte auch mein AX2013 Mitte August werden. Wie habt ihr die Etappen eingeteilt und bucht ihr die Übernachtungen vor?


 
Hallo Speedskater,

hier unsere Etappenplanung. Fett markierte sind die Übernachtungsorte. Hütten sind reserviert (bis auf erste). Wir werden noch eine Bleibe in St. Vigil buchen, da wir gerade festgestellt haben, dass am gleichen Tag die Transalp zu Gast in St. Vigil ist.

Wir haben 8 Tage Zeit und haben uns für 7 Fahrtage + Reservetag entschieden. Dafür sind die ersten 2 Tage recht hart, zumal noch 7 Stunden PKW-Anfahrt. Alternativ haben wir überlegt die ersten 2 Tage auf 3 Tage aufzuteilen, aber das wäre dann auch ein sehr lockerer Beginn gewesen.

Achtung, Mitte August haben die Italiener Ferragosto!


Ort Höhenmeter kumuliert Kilometer kumuliert Kilometer Höhenmeter pro Etappe Kilometer pro Etappe 
Oberkrimmel 1.986 48,4 48,4 
*Krimmler Tauernhaus* *2.771* *58* *9,6* *2.771* *58* 
Prettau 3.699 76,1 18,1 
Arventalalm 5.113 92,2 16,1 
*Patscher Hütte* *5.182* *102,9* *10,7* *2.410* *44,9* 
Maria Hilf 5.185 108,9 6 
Mitterolang 6.504 147,5 38,6 
Kronplatz 7.639 154,2 6,7 
*San Vigil* *7.959* *173,9* *19,7* *1.677* *71* 
Heiligkreuz Hospiz 9.312 192,8 18,9 
San Kassian 9.353 199,2 6,4 
Arabba 10.036 212,2 13 
Porto Vescovo 10.847 215,2 3 
*Bindelweghütte* *11.032* *218,6* *3,4* *2.197* *44,7* 
*Schlernhaus* *12.854* *254* *35,4* *1.822* *35,4* 
Sankt Zyprian 13.196 267,1 13,1 
Nigerpasshütte 13.831 273,6 6,5 
Tscheiner Hütte 13.950 276,6 3 
Epircher Laner 14.474 291,6 15 
*Cavalese* *14.855* *310,8* *19,2* *2.001* *56,8*  
Valsugana 16.799 358,6 47,8 
*Trento* *17.200* *393,3* *34,7* *2.345* *82,5*  
Gesamt:15.224 HM 393,3 km 1.976 HM Seilbahn 17.200 HM Gesamt


----------



## Speedskater (1. Juli 2013)

Danke!

Die erste Etappe wird sportlich, aber mir ist da auch nichts besseres eingefallen, sonst wird es hintenraus eng.

Anreise mit der Bahn, vielleicht starte ich am Tegernsee, so als erste Etappe zum einrollen. Ziel ist bei uns Riva, wo ich dann noch eine Woche Urlaub mit meiner Madam dran hängen werde, dadurch habe ich nach hinten noch bissel mehr Zeit.


----------



## Dave.82 (1. Juli 2013)

Ich würde fast vermuten das der zweite Tag noch härter ist, da Krimmler Tauern und Ochsenlenke von der Steilheit her noch mehr Kraft kosten könnten. Ich denke am ersten Tag lässt sich vermutlich noch alles gut kurbeln. 

Kaiserjägerweg kenne ich schon und nach drei Crossen nach Riva freue ich mich auch mal woanders zu "finishen" .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dede (1. Juli 2013)

Patscherhütte bis Maria Hilf: kenn zwar den Trail oben nicht, aber ich würde mich wundern, wenn man nicht (orographisch) rechtsseitig des Baches abseits der Straße bis zum Anstieg zur Stalle fahren könnte (zumindest der zweite Teil entlang des Frattenwegs ist sicherlich fahrbar....)


----------



## Dave.82 (2. Juli 2013)

dede schrieb:


> Patscherhütte bis Maria Hilf: kenn zwar den Trail oben nicht, aber ich würde mich wundern, wenn man nicht (orographisch) rechtsseitig des Baches abseits der Straße bis zum Anstieg zur Stalle fahren könnte (zumindest der zweite Teil entlang des Frattenwegs ist sicherlich fahrbar....)


 
Ich werde berichten ob er fahrbar war, denke aber auch, dass es gehen sollte.
Was anderes. St. Vigil wird wohl von der Unterkunft schwierig wegen der Transalp. Ich habe einiges an Anfragen rausgeschickt und wir stehen jetzt vor folgender Frage:

a) etwas mehr für eines der wenigen freien Zimmer (Komfortzimmer) in St. vigil hinblättern

oder

b) entlang dem Gadertal nach La Valle/Wengen fahren (Forstweg bis Picolin) und in einer Pension am Berg unterhalb "Tolpei" preisgünstig übernachten.

Wir würden bei Variante b) das Ritjoch auslassen. Gibt es dort was nennenswertes zu verpassen, was den Mehrpreis in St. vigil rechtfertigt?

Gruß Dave


----------



## dede (2. Juli 2013)

Also wirklich viel verpaßt du aufm Ritjoch nicht wirklich, höchstens die besondere Rennatmosphäre der TAC (das hat schon was, wenn man's noch nicht kennt!).

Die Variante über die alte Gadertalstraße (Klasse Rennstrecke bis Piccolin, dann bei Pastrogn wieder weg vom Asphalt und hoch nach La Val) ist auch nett und nimmt sich nicht viel höhenmetermäßig (Ersparnis etwa 200 Hm)


----------



## Dave.82 (21. Juli 2013)

Wir sind zurück von unserem Alpencross und möchten mal Carsten für die Ursprungsroute und dede und allen anderen Beteiligten für die Änderungsvorschläge danken!

Das ist eine super Tour, allerdings ist die nicht ohne! Für mich war es der vierte Alpencross und vermutlich auch der landschaftlich und streckentechnisch schönste mit sehr sehr hohem Trailanteil!

Hier mal ein paar kurze Meinungen zu den einzelnen Teilstücken:

1. Etappe:

Kirchberg - Hölzlahner Alm (kurz vor dem Krimmler Tauernhaus)

Stangenjoch ein netter Übergang. Alles sehr gut fahrbar bis auf ca. 5-10 minütige Schiebepassage. Guter Pass als Einstimmung. Der Wildkogel belohnt dann mit super Aussicht und genialem Trail. Mein Mitfahrer ist mit Hardtail alles gefahren ich habe nur zwei Steilstufen mit Hardtail schieben müssen. Krimmler Wasserfälle sind wir erst auf Forstraße gefahren und dann in der Mitte bei den Wasserfällen schiebenderweise auf den Wanderweg gequert um die Fälle besser zu sehen. Hölzlahner Alm kann man eigentlich empfehlen (günstig) nur einige Matratzen (nicht alle) sind ziemlich schlecht (durchgelegen).

2. Etappe:

Hölzlahner Alm - Patscher Hütte

Krimmler Tauern hatten nordseitig am 14.07. ab 2.200m noch sehr viel Schnee! Das war ganz schön übel ab 2.400m, sehr anstrengend und zeitraubend. Hat viel Zeit gekostet mussten ja noch über Ochsenlenke und Klamml Joch. Auf der Südseite auch noch ein paar Schneefelder. Ochsenlenke ist einfach genial! Hatte einige Schneefelder im steilen Hang. Abrutschen verboten! Panorama gigantisch! Klamm Jochl war eigentlich ein schneller notwendiger Übergang. Sind dann im Einbruch der Dunkelheit auf der Patscher Hütte angekommen, die absolut empfehlenswert ist!! Nette Wirtsleute und super P/L-Verhältnis!

3. Etappe:

Patscher Hütte - Wengen

Pfoisattel/Pfoischarte. Bis 2.050m super! Auf 2.100m vom Bach unterspültes Schneefeld. Wir haben sicherheitshalber den Bach gequert und sind bis 2.400 auf weglosem Gelände hoch weil wir den Weg nicht wiedergefunden haben. Das war übel! Danach den Weg wieder gefunden und dann war es vergleichsweise einfach. Tipp: Unbedingt aufs Hochkreuz steigen. Super 360° Panorama in die Dolomiten & Hauptkamm! Mit dem Weg verlieren, dem Hochkreuz und der super Einkehr in der Uwald-Alm (Sehr guter Apfelstrudel) haben wir zuviel Zeit verloren und sind ohne die Passage Almweg 2000/Kaseralm/Stumpfalm/Waldtrail direkt auf Forstwegen ins Tal gedüst. Der Trail zur Uwald-Alm war super! Oben mit einigen Schiebestellen unten dann super flow! Im Windschattengeballer haben wir noch gerade so die Kronplatzbahn um 17 Uhr geschafft.

Kronplatztrail war super! Im Gadertal sind wir dann auf der Straße nach Wengen weils wieder spät wurde.

4. Etappe:

Wengen - Bindelweghütte

Die Passage an der Heilig Kreuz Abtei hat mir sehr sehr gut gefallen. Pralongia und Bindelweg kannte ich schon, macht man aber sehr gerne ein zweites Mal. Absolute Highlights.

5. Etappe:

Bindelweghütte - Schlernhaus

Bis Sellajoch super! Der Aufstieg über den Forstweg zum Sellapass war schön. Die kurze Passage auf dem Wanderweg zwischen Sellajochstraße und Forstpiste hatte auch was. Ab steinerne Stadt sehr sehr viele Wanderer. Das war schon etwas störend. Der Spitzkehren-Trail vor dem Gasthaus Zallinger war heftig. Hier ist mir die GPS-Halterung gebrochen und das GPS ist mit dem Display auf einen spitzen Stein gestürzt -> kaputt. Konnten die Tour mit dem Handy zu Ende navigieren. Gasthaus Zallinger bis Plattkofelhütte war heftig... Danach wars wieder sehr schön. Die nach dem Tierser Alphütte folgenden 5 Kilometer habe ich mich dann erstmals gefragt wofür ich mein Bike dabei hatte. Man sollte Trittsicher sein. Aber super Landschaft! Vor dem Schlern dann wieder tolle Trails!

6. Etappe

Schlernhaus - Cavalese

Wir haben auf ein Frühstück auf der Hütte verzichtet weil wir früh los wollten (Gewitterneigung) und im Tal frühstücken wollten. Mit zahlreichen Gegenanstiegen und zu großen Teilen unfahrbaren Teilstücken auf dem Knüppelsteig hat es 2,5h gedauert bis wir in Tiers waren. Am besten nicht dem Track nach San Zyprian folgen sondern oberhalb von Tiers weiter auf Trails in den Ort runterfahren da es in Tiers Supermarkt, Bank, Bäckerei etc. gibt. In San Zyprian ist nämlich nichts dergleichen. In Tiers hatte ich dann einen übelsten Fressflash. Habe für 9,20 in der Bäckerei gefuttert und im Anschluss nach einem Supermarkt bei der Bäckereibedienung gefragt. Die haben geguckt...! Im obersten Teil vom Nigerpass haben wir den Wanderweg genommen statt zur Straße zu queren und waren damit schneller als eine andere AX-Gruppe. Bis Karerpass sind wir aufgrund der starken Gewitterneigung wieder auf Asphalt gefahren. Beim Epircher Laner hat uns das Gewitter dann erreicht. Aufgrund des Regens nach dem Gewitter haben wir die Stava-Trails ausgelassen. Garni Laurino wurde als Unterkunft in Cavalese schonmal hier empfohlen. Mit 45 ÜF nicht ganz billig aber jeden Euro Wert (incl. Sauna, Dampfbad, Luxusfrühstück...)

7.

Cavalese - Rifugio Carlettini

Der Plan bis Trient zu fahren ging nicht auf... Die Etappe im Lagorai würde ich so nicht nochmal fahren. Der Anstieg zur Malga Inferno ist ab der zweiten Hälfte sehr steil und nur im Wald. Die Querung zur Malga Coston ging aber auch noch gut. Die Querung zur Malga Cazzorga nach meinem Track funktioniert gut. Andere sind wohl hier erstmal ein Stück abgefahren? Die Querung verläuft erst auf einem Forstweg bis dieser im Nichts endet. Wenige Meter davor biegt aber ein Wanderweg oberhalb im Hang ab und ist quasi die Verlängerung des Forstweges. Erst berghoch schieben und dann bergab größtenteils fahrbar zur Cazzorga. Dann nimmt das grauen seinen Lauf. Es hat nur noch geregnet und wir haben im Moor unseren Weg verloren an einer verlassenen Alm dann wiedergefunden. Bis zum Forc. di Val Sorda ist das ganze insb. bei Regen kein Spaß und dauert sehr lang. Oben lag auf 2.300m sogar noch Schnee, wir dachtenden hätten wir nach dem Hauptkamnm hinter uns gelassen. Nch Pass dann auch nur tlw. fahrbar. Bis zum 5Crocci läuft einem die Zeit da sehr schnell weg!

Die Landschaft ist auch nicht überaus spektakulär und die Trails bergab nicht immer fahrbar. Das nächste Mal würde ich hier den Manghenpass nehmen, auch wenn ich diesen nicht kenne. Wurden dann wieder von einem Gewitter erwischt und sind somit nur bis zum Rifugio Carlettini gekommen. Zeitlich hätte es bis Trient eh nicht mehr an diesem Tag geklappt.

Bis auf die letzte Etape eine tolle Tour. Den Abschluss würde ich beim nächsten Mal anders gestalten.


----------



## Speedskater (22. Juli 2013)

Danke für die Info.
Ihr habt doch sicher ein paar Bilder gemacht.


----------



## Dave.82 (22. Juli 2013)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Danke für die Info.
> Ihr habt doch sicher ein paar Bilder gemacht.



Mehr als genug! Bericht folgt auch noch. Wann startest Du denn?

Wenn ich nochmal die Tour machen würde, würde ich entweder über den Manghenpass fahren (kenne ich noch nicht) oder ab Karerpass mich weiter östlich halten Passo di Lusia, Passo Rolle, San Martino, Malga Tognola und dann von Revavaie zum 5Crocci sofern man die Zeit dazu hat. Diese Passage bin ich 2010 gefahren und insbesondere Passo Rolle hat mir sehr gefallen. Oder vom Reiterjoch Richtung Predazzo und dann Passo Rolle? dede kennt sich sicherlich aus 
Oder man fährt bis Ponte Stue den Manghenpass und dann Richtung Malga Cazzorga, das spart zwar etwas Zeit aber da fängt dann auch eine lange Schiebepassage an.


----------



## dede (22. Juli 2013)

Manghen ist ziemlich öde und zieht sich laaaaaaange hin.....
Würde auf jeden Fall Val Venegia-Tognola-Refavaie-5Croci fahren!


----------



## Carsten (22. Juli 2013)

also ein würdiges Ende der Tour wäre auch Rosetta und denn weiter zum Grappa


----------



## dede (22. Juli 2013)

Carsten schrieb:


> also ein würdiges Ende der Tour wäre auch Rosetta und denn weiter zum Grappa



Absolut!!! In meinen Augen so ziemlich der gelungendste Abschluß einer Transalp (vorher noch den Passo Finestra dranhängen....)


----------



## Speedskater (23. Juli 2013)

@dave, wir starten am 9. August, ich denke, dass wir dann bissel weniger Schnee habe. Über einen Bericht würde ich mich sehr freuen.
Und danke für die neuen Anregungen, gibts dazu GPS-Tracks.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dave.82 (23. Juli 2013)

Bis dahin ist der Schnee bestimmt weg. Schau mal auf meiner Webseite:
http://www.hermann-kapell.de/
Die erste Etappe habe ich fertig berichtet, die anderen folgen die Tage.

Dort findest Du unter Alpencross 2010 auch einen Bericht, Bilder und Track für die Passage Val Venegia-Tognola-Refavaie-5Croci. Der Track ist aber auf OSM Stand 2010 erstellt, da fehlten noch einige Wege... Bin tlw. etwas anders gefahren, vom Passo Luisa z.B. einen alten verfallenen Karrenweg statt dem Forstweg.


----------



## Speedskater (31. Juli 2013)

Hallo Dave,

danke für den schönen Bericht. Aus Zeitgründen werden wir Ochsenlenke und Pfoisattel weglassen, auch wenn es 40 langweilige km durchs Tal rollen bedeutet. 
Ab Karerpass wollen wir dann über Moena, Passo di Lusia, Passo Rolle, San Martino, Malga Tognola zum Passo 5 Crocci fahren. Wenn genug Zeit ist würden wir noch den Pasubio mitnehmen.

Gruß
Armin


----------



## Dave.82 (31. Juli 2013)

Die Passage ab Karerpass ist zwar schön (sonst hätte ich sie auch nicht erwähnt) aber insbesondere weil Ihr im August unterwegs seid, würde ich dafür nicht die Ochsenlenke und Pfoisattel "hergeben" wollen. Wenn Ihr nicht die zusätzliche Zeit für den "Passo-Rolle-Schlenker" habt, würde ich lieber die Tragepassagen im Lagorai in Kauf nehmen, die aber abkürzen und bis Ponte Stue die ersten Kilometer Manghenpassstraße fahren und dann zur Malga Cazzorga hoch, dafür dann Ochsenlenke und Pfoi beibehalten.

Bis Ponte Stue auf Asphalt wäre ein Kompromiss zwischen der laut dede langweiligen Passtraße und der Schieberei im Lagorai. Da spart Ihr dann bis zu 2 Nettofahrstunden gegenüber "unserer" Variante. An der Malga Inferno/Coston gibt es absolut nichts, was man verpassen würde.

Die Passage am Passo Rolle war, als ich 2010 im August dort war, total überlaufen. Zwar landschaftlich sehr eindrucksvoll, aber ich bin damals stellenweise zickzack durch Menschen gefahren. Im Gegensatz dazu haben wir sowohl auf der Ochsenlenke als auch am Pfoisattel keinen Menschen getroffen (abgesehen vom Hochkreuzgipfel und ab Uwaldalm). Da erlebt man die Berge dann noch viel eindrucksvoller als wenn die Italiener auf riesigen Parkplätzen am Berg stehen und dann Scharenweise mit Turnschuhen zu den Almen laufen, die dann aus allen Nähten platzen.


----------



## wowo (8. Januar 2014)

dede schrieb:


> Absolut!!! In meinen Augen so ziemlich der gelungendste Abschluß einer Transalp (vorher noch den Passo Finestra dranhängen....)


 
... würde das ungefähr so aussehen ???

Mit der Seilbahn zum Rifugio Rosetta und von dort 756/761 nach Taibon und von dort über die Asphaltstrasse nach Gosaldo und Transacqua.
Von Transacqua den Weg zum Rifugio Boz kenne ich schon.
Wenn meine Beschreibung so ok ist wie ist das Stück vom Rosetta nach Taibon zu fahren.
Irgendwo hab ich gelesen das es S0 bis max S1 sein soll.


----------

